# My buddy the beaver



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Wasn't going to bother to post but maybe someone else will find it interesting of get a kick out of it. Went to the Pine yesterday for some smallies. Lousy results. A few dinks and one keeper. Anyway, early on I was in a little bay with Sparky who happened to be on shore at this time when I heard a very large splash. Thought someone had thrown a very large rock. To my surprise a very large, nice looking beaver surfaced which I certainly didn't expect in this area. What was even more interesting, he seemed very very interested in me in my tube. He continued swimming around me at distances as close as 10-20 feet. It was quite entertaining to watch. Every once in a while he would splash his big tail and go for a brief dive, resurface and swim around me again. Well, the splashing finally got Sparky's attention and he came out to see what it was. They continued to play tag, splash dive, resurface keeping close and just having fun, This went on for 1/2 hr. or more until we left the little bay. Kind of neat and interesting to both Sparky and I.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I happen to love Beaver they are alot of fun to see playing with each other.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

broncbuster said:


> I happen to love Beaver they are alot of fun to see playing with each other.


+1000

Specially when they slap their tails!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> broncbuster said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to love Beaver they are alot of fun to see playing with each other.
> ...


If you can get some I heard they are good eating to! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > broncbuster said:
> ...


 -_O- -_O- I was waiting for that. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Beaver...... The OTHER pink meat!!! :lol:

Anybody ever seen those beaver hats off that one website??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha nope but here in Utah we Fill-more Beaver
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source= ... 573792&z=9


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Beaver...... The OTHER pink meat!!! :lol:


Finger licking good!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha nope but here in Utah we Fillmore Beaver
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source= ... 573792&z=9


Ahhhh the memories :lol: :lol:

Ive got a buddy that has a stuffed beaver on his headboard above his bed. Him being a single guy, he has alot of action there if ya know what I mean. He says he has had 7 or 8 girls see that & just walk out -oooo- -oooo-


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

-/O_- -/O_- -/O_- let the innuendos fly


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Leaky, I'm glad that you and Sparky had a chance to bond with Nature while doing something you both enjoy.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great you found one keeper SMB. They're there without a doubt and if anyone will find them you will. :wink: 

We've also had the pleasure of being observed at PV by a couple of beavers . They're a hoot to watch and let me tell ya they watch you too. 

Man when they slap the ole tail though kinda makes ya wonder what they're think'n. I've heard it's a warning that one is get'n close to the their fishy feeding grounds. 

Glad you and Sparky we're able to observe one of natures amazing creatures and had one that was just as much intrigued with you in the tube and Sparky play'n in the H20 as you where with him/her.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

k2,
Ive been led to believe that they aren't fish eaters. Most of the beaver's diet is made up of tree bark and cambium, the soft tissue that grow under the bark of a tree. They especially like the bark of willow, maple, birch, aspen, cottonwood, beech, poplar, and alder trees. Beavers also eat other vegetation like roots and buds and other water plants. I think he's a transplant that is a little bewildered. I say this because I've been there several time and just a few days ago and never saw him. My best guess is that he was trapped by a local and transplanted because of the damage he was doing to their creek/stream and trapped him and transplanted him. Hope he survives this location so close to the public.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A few months ago, I was fishing at Willard Bay and what I thought was a Muskrat came swimming over by me.
The closer it got, the bigger it got.
When it got close enough to see better, it turned out to be a River Otter!
Never saw one of them at Willard before.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

River otters are way, way cool. At the Gorge several years ago, I could have sworn I was seeing a seal. :shock: Of course it turned out to be a river otter, they are real big.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That would be pretty cool to see. Its suprising that he didnt turn on sparky when they were out there playing. I know they can get pretty territorial sometimes.

I was in Idaho a few years back float tubing a small lake. I had fished for a few hours & there was a BIG beaver swimming in the general area I was in. I didnt really think much of it. When I went to get out of the lake, apparently I was a little close to its den, because as soon as I stepped out of the water, the damned thing came after me. I bet you have never seen a fat guy with flippers on & a float tube around his waste running from a beaver :roll: , but anyways, I was able to run exactly NOWHERE with the **** flippers on, soo in no time at all he was at my ankles tring to bite me. I dropped my tube, which gave us that 1' barrier & it just kept attacking. Had to beat it off me with my net. After about 15 seconds (seemed like a eternity) smaking it over the head, it finally decides to run off. Look down & I have busted my net all up. The other guy that was fishing out in the lake at the time was watching this from the comfort of his pontoon, I thought he was going to die laughing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...so you broke your net while pounding a beaver?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...so you broke your net while pounding a beaver?


...while wearing flippers?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is too much!!! Stevo, AWESOME STORY!!! That is nuts!! I can see you now,,, trying to escape the beast!!
LOAH and NHS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

STEVO 
Your story got me thinking. Do you suppose the Spakinator saved my rear in chasing, "playing tag" with the beaver?. After him saving my rear from the charging Moose, -------------------, maybe?  Sounds like he just might have more value then a good fishing buddy.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Its a dang good possibility :lol: Before that day I had never heard of one attacking, but after seeing what they can do to a tree, I didnt want to see what he could do to my leg.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: Too wild. I don't think I can get that picture out of my head.."if you've ever beaten a beaver with your net while wearing flippers and a float tube...you might be a ---*******" :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> if you've ever beaten a beaver with your net while wearing flippers and a float tube...you might be a ---*******" :lol:


...or the world's biggest pervert...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

NHS said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > if you've ever beaten a beaver with your net while wearing flippers and a float tube...you might be a ---*******" :lol:
> ...


Hey , dont judge me. I have every right to be "Scuba Steve" in the privacy of my own home. :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I must be fishing in all the wrong fishing holes. I never get a chance to play tag with a beaver when I go fishing. The beauty of playing tag with a beaver is that you always win!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure of that. ? Kind of depends on the beaver and how good you are versus how good you think you are. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

